# Emergency Oxygen Administration Seminar ONLY $20!!



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be teaching an Emergency Oxygen Administration Seminar tomorrow evening at 5:00pm. We will cover indications for placing someone on oxygen, proper techniques for administering oxygen, necessary equipment, proper handling of a dive related emergency, etc. All divers of all levels are welcome to attend. I look forward to seeing you guys.

Rich


----------

